# MARSHAL'S WANTED



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

So that we can have a rally at all the shows in 2014 we need some more marshals.

If any of you think you could cope with marshaling for us please let me know, its not difficult and you do get a free pass to the show and can arrive a day earlier than the rest 

All that is involved is parking the vans up as neat as possible chatting to folks and taking a £1 rally fee of them :lol: Can be a bit of a pain if its peeing down though 

We are looking for marshal's for the following shows
if you think you can do one or two please post on here which one you want to do and I will contact you via a pm

Appletree Chepstow March 27th to 30th

Stone Leisure Shepton April 11th to 13th

Event Developments Summer Show is now at Kent Showground Detling Kent May31 to June 1st *Marshal newleaf *

Stone Leisure Stratford June 20th to 22nd although this is a week long one for camping

Appletree Cornwall Showground Wadebridge July 10th to 13th

Appletree Newbury Showground 25th to 27th July

Appletree Broadlands Romsey 19th to 21st September *Marshal newleaf *

Appletree Westpoint Exeter 3rd to 5th October

I can not guarantee that they will all go ahead but hopefully they will.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

No replies so far, Jaquie.
Hope you get some soon.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Marshal's*

Bit tricky committing so far ahead, but I'm provisionally game for the Detling, Kent and Broadlands, Romsey and possibly Wadebridge shows if that's any good, subject to sorting out holiday arrangements for next year?
Do I get to wear a badge and a cowboy hat?
Geoff


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Marshal's*



newleaf said:


> Bit tricky committing so far ahead, but I'm provisionally game for the Detling, Kent and Broadlands, Romsey and possibly Wadebridge shows if that's any good, subject to sorting out holiday arrangements for next year?
> Do I get to wear a badge and a cowboy hat?
> Geoff


Thanks Geoff if you could do all would be brilliant but any would be a great help , you can wear what you like as long as its not your birthday suit :lol:

Pm on its way to you

Jacquie


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

All kent shows for the last 5 years have been cancelled hope this one goes ahead

Joe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

joedenise said:


> All kent shows for the last 5 years have been cancelled hope this one goes ahead
> 
> Joe


Well its an Event Development Show Joe and they are usually on the ball so we can but hope it will go ahead unless the weather has a hand in it :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more offers of marshal's please pretty please





Jacquie


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I can do the Kent show if that is any help.

Andy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> I can do the Kent show if that is any help.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

Thanks but newleaf has offered to do the Kent one, if he can't manage it then I will keep you in mind for it.

You don't fancy any of the others do you?

Jacquie


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Will have word we the boss.

Andy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more offers of help we have 80,000 members on here and only 2 have offered to help out!!!!

I am begining to wonder if its worth while doing these rallys anymore :? 



Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Bump

Alan


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Lady j can you pm me can't seem to get it to work from my end.

Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Any more offers of help we have 80,000 members on here and only 2 have offered to help out!!!!
> 
> I am begining to wonder if its worth while doing these rallys anymore :?
> 
> Jacquie


I do not think it is worth committing to any Appletree shows. I do not think the demand is there from the membership of MHF. Local sections from the MCC , C&CC etc use these shows as weekend meets. 
I cannot see the April show at Shepton having much demand even traders are dropping off.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> Lady j can you pm me can't seem to get it to work from my end.
> 
> Andy


Pm sent Andy 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Am still looking for marshals for the following shows

Appletree Chepstow March 27th to 30th

Appletree Cornwall Showground Wadebridge July 10th to 13th

Appletree Newbury Showground 25th to 27th July

Appletree Westpoint Exeter 3rd to 5th October

I can not guarantee that they will all go ahead but hopefully they will. 

Appletree shows are now under new management so hopefully these will go ahead as new owner assures me they will  


Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Whoops! Bumpy!

Alan


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi. We have never been marshalls before but are willing to do Stone Leisure Shepton April 11th to 13th . There are two of us (Jan and Ivor). Have marked the dates in our diary....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

janet1 said:


> Hi. We have never been marshalls before but are willing to do Stone Leisure Shepton April 11th to 13th . There are two of us (Jan and Ivor). Have marked the dates in our diary....


Thank you Janet & Ivor  pm on its way to you

Jacquie


----------

